# Help with 50# Mono Knots



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Help Please

When fishing for the Flatheads I use 50# Spiderwire "Stealth" as my main line and use cheap 50# mono as a leader and on the rigs. Testing my MONO knots with a scale they break at or just before 30#s. I've tried the Clinch Knots and the Palomar and get the same results. I've read where the HEAVY MONO acts different at 50# vs 12#. I've seen this on two different spools of 50# Mono.

Have any of you tested 50# mono with scales?

ATTENTION PLEASE: Test at your own risk. I now have 8/0 hooks sticking out of the walls and my spring scale goes past "0" when the line breaks. Put on some safety glasses too.

Is it "OPERATER PROBLEMS"?

Thanks for your replies.
<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I LIKE IT BECAUSE OF THE PROTECTION AROUND THE EYE AND I ALSO RUN THE LINE THROUGH THE EYE TWICE. DOUBLES THE KNOT STRENGH  GIVE IT 8-10 SPINS AND U HAVE IT!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

IVE PUT THE BULLETS OFF TEXAS RIG THROUGH THE SIDE OF MOTOR COVERS!  IVE HEARD SOME STORYS OF GUYS WITH THEM STUCK IN THEM ALSO. WATCH OUT!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Put a drop of super glue on the knot, it wont slip agin..Personally I dont think you need 50-lb test for Flatheads, 30 is plenty in my book.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't ever go over 25 pound test, even for flatties in cover. It is overkill , in my opinion . 25# can be tied relativitly easy and is super strong.... CATKING


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't use cheap mono. Cheap mono is just that Cheap!!!!!! You get what you pay for.

Larry


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Guys

Thanks for the good advice.

My favorite honey hole is an "Old Blown Up L&D" on the Ohio River. I do know that I can ONLY apply about 15# of pressure on my 10 ft rods when fighting a fish. This place is SNAG CITY and use the 50# mono to help get SOME OF THE Flatheads out, but not all. Most people tell me they will not fish it because they lose ALL their rigs and IF they do hook a Flat they CAN NOT get them out. I love this spot and bankfish it.

I will get some better mono and test it. I will try some lighter and HEAVIER also. I now have a short list of 10 knots to try yet. The Trilene Knot is looking good so far. I will post back here on what i learn guys.

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

What firecat said!!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

OK guys yes the cheap line is the problem and thats why I was only getting 50% on the knots.

Another guy I was chatting with used Ande, Berkey & Stren in the 50-60# range and tested it. He came up with the + 85% or better.

I knew good line was good line BUT never expected it to be THAT BIG of a difference, WOW!

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I have now 30 years in using mono. Probably why I lack in the typing and spell department but hey! My old man swares by the polamor knot but I like the trillene. I think its old school but thats why hes my old man!  
The stren has alot better stretch than the berkley big game. Im catching 30#
pound fish on 15# stren. 85% of my line breaks are at a few feet from the tie.
The Stren needs to stretch to give it strengh. I wouldnt use a leader no shorter than ten feet. The berkley might be the ticket. Let me know what u find! 75 % OF MY FISHIN IS WITH MONO AT 100% BOB


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

When doing those test I would reccomend soaking your line for 10-15 minutes which would simulate how the line acts under fishing conditions...
There is a diff between the dry and soaked line...
We ran test years ago and I do not recall the results so you will need to do your own test...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Steve, To guys that have never tried to pull big flatheads out of cover, 20 lb mono might be fine....im not one of those guys and use 50 lb. braided dacron on my heavy cover flathead reels, along with rods rated up to 60 & 80 lb test. I do have a big bulk spool of 80 lb braided dacron that i use in certain conditions too. I still avg. a few fish ever year that i still cant turn and they run into large downed oak trees, but thats the nature of the beast. The place i fish is FULL of big trees, which those of us that know river flatheads, they hold lots of cats.
I agree in open water ive landed flatheads over 30 lbs. on light mono...or if fishing away from cover...but if your going into the jungle to extract a big flathead, better gear up for saltwater fishing.

Dacron is not like the new braids and is full size(50 lb dia.), plus it has 6%-8% stretch,,far less than mono(18%-20% avg.) and more than superlines(0% stretch). This is great for getting a flatheads head turned at you...the issue is always can you keep its head turned.....?....lol.
Anyway, i too use the trylene knot(double clinch knot) putting the line twice through the eye of the hook(4x strong hooks). I know this set up of 50 lb dacron and the trylene knot breaks way over 50 lbs of pressure...if i do brush up one of my rigs, i carry a stainless steel dowl rod thats a 1/2" in dia. that i wrap the line around to break it....and its not easy by any means trust me. I used to break 6/0-8/0 hooks when snagged....now my 10/0 4x strong hooks hold up, but the knot will finally yeild.


Also about the "cheap" comment, yea NEVER buy cheap line when going after big fish in heavy cover...if ive invested $400 in one cat combo...im certainly not going to go cheap on the line. Buy the best you can afford and catch fish!!

Scott


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok guys

Heres what I've found out testing MY knots that I will use for this year on 50# mono and 50# Spiderwire"Stealth". For the mono, A Uni-Knot called a "Scafford" I get 35#s, Improved Clincher 45#s (6 wraps). Then on the Spider (the main line) 39#s on a GLUED Improved Double Clincher. These I found easy to tie when fishing. I did test a lot of others but they would not work proper for me ALL THE TIME.

I used a scale and 48#s of weight to test these knots. I know others get better results so I say I have "OPERATOR PROBLEMS". Oh yes I now have a spring scale with no needle left on it, lol.

I know I can only apply about 17#s of pressure with the 10 ft rods I use when I have a Flathead on. When getting Flatheads out when they wrap me up and getting some of my rigs back is why I checked out MY work.

<><Baitkiller><>


----------

